# Betta Barrack's (Betta Drip System)



## FloridaBettas239

I have been cleaning up my fish room and im building a new drip system. So now my fish room will be so much easier to run. now that i fully no what im doing. The first time i was only half way there. so everything didnt get set up like i would have done it now. plus i have been getting idea's off google and i wanted to post a thread for the people that dont no what a betta barrack's is now they will..









This is a drip system that catches the water in a gutter like on a house and they have the gutter tilted a little so it run's to one end and into the sump..Get's filtered and then back up to the container's










This one also uses a gutter. Just has a different injection system..










This is the only diagram i could find. Its not in english but you get the point on how it work's. Old water to one sump gets filtered and into the next then back up to the containers..


----------



## shinybetta

Is that supposed to be the Bettas home?:shock:


----------



## Campbell

shinybetta said:


> Is that supposed to be the Bettas home?:shock:


Yes. Usually it's used by breeders who have to house a large number of fish. It's also temporary for most because they are intended to be sold (in most cases). It's a pretty good system because it allows the water to stay clean and heated.


----------



## FloridaBettas239

My drip system has half gallon containers. Because I do more line breeding then I sale them. So i want them to have some room.

Also yes that is there home but most of them sell. so there not in that continer very long. And what makes it so good is the fresh water and heated water that they get everyday all day. Another thing is breeder's need to be able to take picture's without having to take each fish out. You can just remove the card blocking them from seeing each other and snap a couple picture's. Plus your not changing water everyday. It make's everything all around better and easier..


----------



## 1fish2fish

Betta barraks are definitely the way to go if your going to do large scale breeding. Personally I want my barracks to have 1 gallon containers just because you don't know how long it will take some fish to sale. That's just a personal preference of mine.

I wish I had money because a member of GABBA is selling her barracks for a good price. $500 with the filter and it houses about 108 fish. I don't have a place to set that up anyway.


----------



## FloridaBettas239

Yeah I am putting gallon container's on my new one im going to start building soon. they have these container's at walmart there a little over a gallon im going to use those.


----------

